# Which hotel is this?



## SKYMTL (Jan 21, 2005)

Over on ebaumsworld.com they have an article claiming this as Sheikh Zayed's house. I seem to remember this place being posted here as a hotel in Dubai. Am I right?? 

If so can you direct me to some information prooving this??

I want to email ebaumsworld to tell them of their error.


----------



## Dubai Freak (Jul 26, 2004)

*Which Hotel?*

You will find it is Emirates Palace, Abu Dhabi. It has an excellent website:

www.emiratespalace.com


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

looks a bit like my house. 

of course my house is a little bigger, but still the similarities are there.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

looks a bit like my 3rd home hehe dubai...


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> looks a bit like my 3rd home hehe dubai...


if you mean grandiose and kitschy, then yes it does remind you of dubai 

where is your 2nd home, england right?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

nope


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

america?


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

turkministan.

i went to visit, but still only 20% of my house size.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

LOL, i would never allow a british to enter my house.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

if we wanted to visit your house we would just go to a pigsty instead!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

you call the marinascape a pigsty  ?


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

ofcourse! give me the gardens over the marinascape anyday!


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

as far as i know most pigstys are in gardens [extended gardens anyhow]

so gardens = pigstye.

ahh, back to my 2nd home in the OC soon...


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

are you barton's secret neighbour?


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

this looks like the servant's quarters in my 4th house.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

looks like the spare bathroom in our 5th home in interlaken


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

that was the best one. and the oscar for good acting goes to luv2bebrown.

juiced that is not funny anymore, :sleepy:


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

You guys are scaring our visitor !


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

he might understand, it s 4 now 

SKYMTL, this is the emirates palace, 2nd 7star hotel, in abu dhabi on the beach.

it is managed by kempinski, and the thread is in UAE projects section.

it offers a million $ weekend, friday to sunday, caviar, wine bottle for 50000 and maybach or RR service of course... biggest room of course, abt 70000 a night.


----------



## azz (Aug 7, 2005)

do they offer Student Discount?
cos i arrive on the 1st Sept, might have to check in if they crack out a good deal... :|


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

your title fits you, a dreamer!


----------



## azz (Aug 7, 2005)

now you dont want me to make sure your title fits you, now do you JUICED!! :bash:


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

2nd 7 star which is realy only a five star. and is in fact only a five star. and is unfortunaly in abu dhabi. a fancifull place which may or may not exist.

yeah, btw mischa pops over a couple of times a week.


----------



## SKYMTL (Jan 21, 2005)

Sadly, I'm a visitor to this site all too little lately or I'd be posting in the Dubai forum alot more. The family company has recently broadened into property investments in the UAE and Bahrain. Thus, I've become increasingly busy so I don't have much time to peruse the forums as much as I'd like. 

I always stop by in the UAE forums to get info as I will soon be moving to Dubai to manage the family's intrests in the region.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

nice. try to keep up here. new members always welcome.
if you are not british, of course.


----------



## SKYMTL (Jan 21, 2005)

Canadian


----------



## source26 (Jun 27, 2005)

ahh so this is what saddam hussein's future jail looks like..!

:lol:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

don't get it...


----------



## azz (Aug 7, 2005)

me neither..
so im just gonna laugh AT you.. :rofl:


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

i think i will too :rofl:


----------



## Dubai-King (Apr 17, 2005)

Ebaumsworld is a shithole. Why do you even go there?

I'm not surprised he would get the facts wrong. You shouldn't have bothered e-mailing someone as shameless as him.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

what? what are you lot talking abt?


----------

